# REHOME:ASAP! 2 large breed females- MI (RESOLVED)



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

while looking on petfinder like a do a lot, i found a add for 2 large females looking for a new home. 

i emailed the lady, thinking i could help a little bit (she seemed rather frantic in her post).

i got some photos and checked with a few people i knew, and none are interested. i just saw a new add up on petfinder from her:

"This is my last try to find my two female rabbits a home. I will haveto drop them off at a shelter by mid-week. Feline is a large NewZealand white with pink eyes. Girlie is a carmel and gray coloredunknown breed. Both need socialization. Feline is somewhat littertrained. Both less than a year old. Small adoption fee, together orseparate. Litter box, food &amp; water bottle included. "

i just talked with her, getting permission to post this information onthis board with the photos she sent me, she gave me the thumbs up andwould really like to find these guys a good home

she is located in waterford, MI and is willing to meet partway toensure these buns a good home. i have her email and her phone, so ifANYONE can house these guys (foster or forever home) pm or email me([email protected]) and i willpass on her information. i would take them in a heartbeat, but due tosimply to much stuff going on in my life right now, and no funds tocover more rabbits, i simply can't.

here is feline, a new zealand white doe:







girlie while is listed as an unknown breed looks like a harlequin (and a cutie at that!)






if we could find a home for even one of them, i *might* beable to take the other in as a foster. . . the likly-hood is low, but iwould be willing to talk to my parents about it (since my move out dateis now pushed back till april 1st at the earliest!).

there is a small adoption fee, but i think she is willing to remove it and give them to a good home for free. . .

anyone that could foster, or take in would be helping these girls alot. they are outdoor rabbits, but i think they would love some indoorhomes!

katie


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

i also forgot to add this information:

they are not fixed, and not bonded

the owner is willing to see the outdoor hutch they currently live in

the owner has placed and add in the paper that will run starting wen. so hopefully something will also come with that!

both rabbits are under 2 years of age!


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 13, 2007)

Darn!im in ontario!! cant help!errrrrr...sorry!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh boy! How cute are they. I hope they find a home. Poor babies. ray:


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

i hope so to! i really wish i could take them, every time i see girley i just want to bring her home!


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2007)

They are adorable! Did you ask her if shecontacted Midwest R&amp;R. I dont know if theyre taking anymorein, but its worth a shot


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

no, i haven't mentioned midwest yet, i am planning on passing her the link. . .

midwest just has so many buns right now. . . i hate to send them more.

i wanted to see if anything came from here and from her add in the paper. . .


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2007)

Good thinking! But if worse comes to worst, she could give them a call/email.


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

well, just to update. . .no home for them yet. . .

i also gave her the idea of talking to the 4-h people in her area. ..maybe they know of someone looking for a pet bunny or 2. . .

i also asked what shelter she was planning on taking them to if no home was found. . .

i don't know why, but i really want to find a home for these 2 adorablegirls. . .if worse case comes to be, i might be going and meeting herand fostering them for a while, since i now have till april before imove out. . .they would be stuck in small cages. . .but it would keepthem out of a shelter, and i have many contacts in the 4-h rabbitworld, and i think i would be able to find them a home, if they were uphere and i had a chance to see their personality and tell what agegroup they would be good for. . .

it just means trying to talk my dad into it. . . i wish we still hadour winterized outdoor hutch (it was insulated and put in our barnduring the winter. . .so nice and coze warm for outdoor buns). . .but isold it when i was done with breeding. . .


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

update #2!

the buns have found a home! the add in the paper went thru and they aregoing to a family that had been looking for a few rabbits (they evenhad the cages all ready for a couple of buns)!

so it sounds like a good rehome!


----------

